# Forwarded in an E-Mail



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2003)

Click and Read Here

Then post your thoughts.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 22, 2003)

Whadda ya know, I agree with him.


----------



## Disco (Aug 22, 2003)

I hope he dosen't use that tool (gun) at the wrong time. Stress can make dummies of us all at any given time. He still could lose everything he holds so dear, if he misuses it. 
:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 22, 2003)

I first read that article yesterday on www.packing.org gun website.  

Its a very well written, rational article.  

I wish people wouldn't be so afraid of guns.  As the writer said, guns are just simply tools and a necessary part of safety.

I realize unfamiliarity can breed fear.  Media always portray guns as lethal.  Yes, they are indeed lethal but society forgets its the criminals holding the guns who should be feared, not the guns itself.

How does one combat messages perpetuated by the media?  The media almost always give "bad news" regarding the use of these tools.  Good news where guns actually saves lives don't get publicized often.  

There seems to be a stereotype that if people (other than police or security personnel) touches guns, they will become deranged enough to be "dangerous".  There is no such "aura" with these pieces of metal.

My peeve is "How does one increase familiarity in society with guns if people in general do not or cannot access guns?"

- Ceicei


----------

